# Best BowFishing Kit / Setup's



## Sweat

What does everyone consider to be the best bowfishing kit / setup when staying under $500 :question:

Im mainly compairing the Barracuda kit VS. the AMS Fish Hawk Kit... any other options to compare would be great.

I've heard that for bigger guys... (im 6'2) it would be better to go with the FishHawk since it has a longer ATA and is more suitable. Anyone here around my height shoot a cuda/fishhawk that could give advice?

Feel free to discuss any other setup options or post pics..

-Sweat :texasflag


----------



## YeagerSights

*Best bow*

I am 6ft and have tried both and stuck with my fish hawk Its alot smoother I think


----------



## mauiredneck

Get an older used bow like a bear whitetail or something of that style with wheels not cams. You can probably find one for less than $200. Get a saltwater Zebco 808 and a reel seat at Academy and thats only another $50 bucks. Spend the rest of the money on gas for the boat. If you can find a Martin Rebel Recurve that is another good option. The rebel is now around 400 new so you could still go that way and stay under $500 with the reel seat and 808. If you really want a ams reel I have one i will sell you cheap just pm me, but if you are planning on shooting a bunch of fish it doesn't keep up with the Zebco.


----------



## Sweat

*AMS vs Zebco / Rebel vs Compound*



mauiredneck said:


> Get an older used bow like a bear whitetail or something of that style with wheels not cams. You can probably find one for less than $200. Get a saltwater Zebco 808 and a reel seat at Academy and thats only another $50 bucks. Spend the rest of the money on gas for the boat. If you can find a Martin Rebel Recurve that is another good option. The rebel is now around 400 new so you could still go that way and stay under $500 with the reel seat and 808. If you really want a ams reel I have one i will sell you cheap just pm me, but if you are planning on shooting a bunch of fish it doesn't keep up with the Zebco.


:texasflagFrom what Ive read... the AMS is not for reeling but instead for retrieving misplaced or errant shots... I've also heard that the AMS will last longer than the Zebco... how true this is.. im not sure.. but im willing to do some trial and error..!!

IF I buy a package deal, the AMS will be included but if I go a diff. route ill get back to you with that PM on the AMS

I saw a Martin Rebel for sale somewhere... i cant remember... but what is good/bad about the martin compared to one of these other choices??:texasflag


----------



## bowfishrp

Personally I hate the baracuda. Shot one a couple times and it pinched the **** out of my fingers. My old Oneida didn't and my new one does not either. Never shot the FishHawk. I would recommend buying an older Oneida Tomcat if you can. Try to stick with 35-55# since most bowfishing is NOT heavy draws. I would not recommend a recurve unless you are used to using a recurve. They are just different for most people. However, my buddy shot a recurve for years and got a Oneida Osprey and never picked up his recurve again.

Ok, let me see if I can clear up this reel debate real quick. I have used the AMS and a zebco type reel for many years and they each have their advantages and dis. The AMS is a bulletproof reel that just does not break...ever. Still have two that are over 10 years old and work great...no I wont sell them. AMS are great for big gar (get a slotted one) and big fish. Also you NEVER have to worry about pushing any buttons. This is the perfect reel for a beginner because of the no button pushing.
The problem with the AMS is it is about twice the cost of a zebco and when you fire it dumps out about 3 ft more line. This extra line is what makes it slower to get your arrow back. Plus you have to pull a lever which pinches the line when reeling in the arrow or fish. When you get tired you wont reel in as fast because you forget to pull as hard.
As for the zebco types they are better for small fish and numbers because when you miss and missing is bowfishing, you get your arrow back fast because it is direct drive. However, you will forget to push the button! Some reels will simply explode when you forget....I have seen it. Others like the Muzzy reel will pop the line grabbers back into the reel. Keeps it from exploding but it does take a minute to get them back out with a knife. Since I shoot tournaments for numbers I use a muzzy reel...and I still forget to push the button sometimes.


----------



## mauiredneck

bowfishrp nailed it. Need to push the button. I was wondering about the Muzzy reel I wasn't sure about whether it was a repackaged 808 or not but I will have to look at that. I miss my Onieda, do you have the new one? Bowfishrp AMS did some type if recall on the real gears or something so if you call them they will probably send you the change out for those older reels if you need them. I forget to push the button quite a bit too, thank god it is usually on the 1/4 draw snap shots.


----------



## Sweat

Thanks for all the info... i think its starting to sink in.. haha


----------



## bowfishrp

Yep I shoot an Oneida Osprey and I can say it is the best bow I have ever shot. I keep it on 33# and it still sinks the arrow too deep in the mud when I miss. It also drills the arrow deep in those big gar at the same poundage....dont know how it does this but it does. AND you can shoot 1/4 and 1/2 snap shots like a recurve if needed. Still do this but miss more like that. 

And yes, missing is bowfishing. Typical Anahuac tournament is around 500 fish for winners. Has been more and less but you can feel pretty good about your team if you bring in 500 little gar which are not the easiest fish to hit but it is very addicting!


----------



## texas two guns

I shoot a Cuda and love it. Lightweight, short and fast. You can snap shoot it just like recurve cause the load curve is almost straight up. It's just as much weight (drawn) at 12" as it is at 28" and it too will shoot harder then you really ever need it to. AMS "retrievers" last forever. I keep them in my boat so when I blowup all my spinners I can slap on my AMS and finish the tournament. I used to shoot a recurve and loved it, still do, but as soon as you climb on a boat with a rail, your toast. Your gonna hit the bow on the rail (not pretty) and if you hit the rail with an oneida it will jump out of your hands not to mention it will whack you in the cahones more than once.


----------



## bowfishrp

Oneidas will only whack you if you are an idiot.  Never done that....might give up bowfishing if I did!


----------



## texas two guns

Must be a lot of idiots. Ha ha, you know and I know a lot can happen in the heat of battle (tournament)


----------



## bowfishrp

Yep, but you dont EVER shoot an Oneida straight up and down when shooting fish next to the boat. Most recurve shooters learned to tilt the bow to the side and that just always stuck with me. Never done it or seen anyone do that...heard about it is all. And have shots 10s of thousands of times with an oneida.


----------

